# What is happening to my leaves?



## things and places (Sep 4, 2007)

this is my first grow. i am using bagseed. the lights are 5 42 watt cfl's at around 2600 lumens a piece. at first i thought it was heat burn but now im not so sure. the soil is scotts indoor potting soil and im watering when the soil gets dry. so...what could it be. all my other plants are fine and they are getting the same treatment. i am going to be transplanting them into larger pots tomorrow. also, they have received no nutes other then what is in the soil


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

How close are your lights to the plants? CFL's do tend to get pretty hot.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

In your pic it looks like around 8-9"?


----------



## things and places (Sep 4, 2007)

6 inches or so. the door is cracked so air is escaping. i heard cfl's should be within 4 inches but that seems way to close so i have them further back and im still having leaf trouble.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 4, 2007)

My initial guess is wrong soil PH. Did you mix in a little dolomite lime?


----------



## things and places (Sep 4, 2007)

no i did not, but the others are doing fine. no issues whatsoever.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

*Heat Stress                          :* 
Look closely below, and you'll see the                          brown leaf edges that are indicative of heat stress.                          This damage looks alot like nutrient burn, except it                          occurs only at the tops of the plants closest to the                          lamps. There's only one cure for this...get the heat                          away from the plants, either by moving the lamps or                          moving the plants.

Quote from - *Plant Abuse Chart and Photos by Nietzsch

*I would try moving the lights a little further away for a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 4, 2007)

They seem considerably smaller though..
You can sort of see the leaves starting to stiffen upwards around the edges, and I can see two tiny brown spots on one of the smaller ones.

edit: Heat Stress? Looking at that humongous fan, I wouldn't say so.

The problem is more than just browning. You can see the edges becoming light green as well.

Have you been adjusting the PH of your water? That might even be it. :confused2:


----------



## things and places (Sep 4, 2007)

i guess ill give it a try


----------



## things and places (Sep 4, 2007)

they were not all started on the same day, i put seeds into cups as they began to germinate. ill try to move them a little farther away from the light and see what happens.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a fan 2x's that size on my grow box and I have 4 48" flouros, 2 26watt cfls and a 14 watt cfl and my box stays pretty hot at all times. Just my opinion though about the heat stress.


----------



## things and places (Sep 4, 2007)

i think im going to build a box out of mdf or something and run some exhaust and intake fans as well as a fan inside. on my list of things to do tomorrow


----------



## things and places (Sep 5, 2007)

i have been adjusting the ph in the water as well as using rainwater


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

things and places said:
			
		

> i have been adjusting the ph in the water as well as using rainwater



Good idea. I try to use rain water all the time but where I live is going through such a drought that it is hard

Can someone please do a rain dance for me?


----------



## Hick (Sep 5, 2007)

:dancing: ....


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> :dancing: ....



Thanks Hick, LMAO!


----------



## boardercross91 (Sep 5, 2007)

my plants are doing the same thing, i was thinking it was the ph aswell after i looked into it. i was wondering if you guys think bottled water has a safe ph to use, because i have tons of it and was thinking maybe i could just start using them for watering? before i was letting my water sit for 3 plus days before it even touched my plants. but still, my bottom leaves are dying and my top leaves are healthy, so i dont think its heat stress.


----------



## walter (Sep 6, 2007)

do you no how much water your going to use,,,, holy crap,, espesially when their in full bloom ,,, if you have the money to throw away send it my way ha ha ha ,, if you really think about it is it that hard just to let a couple jugs of water sit out for a couple days


----------



## walter (Sep 6, 2007)

get more pics up will check em out


----------



## boardercross91 (Sep 6, 2007)

haha, for you guys maybe, but i get free bottled water, grandpa use to work for the company and we get them by the cases to our warehouse, from not drinking them over the months we have 100's of them, so theres no worry about the price, thats why i was just asking.


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2007)

leaving water "sit out" for a week won't _fix_ the ph, if it is off. All it allows is, chlorine to evaporate. 
Some of the members have used bottled water. I think they found, depending on the brand, it varies quite a bit in ph, some was acceptable..some required adjusting.
There's only one way to 'know' ..and that is to test it.


----------

